# Man Assaults Flight Attendant



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 21, 2015)

A passenger on Emirates Flight 406 from Dubai to Melbourne assaulted a flight attendant after a dispute regarding seats and sleeping space. The man was not arrested upon arrival in Melbourne and was allowed to continue to his final destination, Auckland.

Sources:
http://m.heraldsun.com.au/news/man-punches-female-flight-attendant-in-the-face-during-emirates-flight/story-fni0fiyv-1227492520620?sv=644cdd326e9a9e10eee0bb12c936d4d2
http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/man-gagged-and-bound-on-emirates-flight-after-punching-flight-attendant-20150820-gj49v4.html

IMO, he shouldn't have gotten away with it.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Aug 21, 2015)

If he had been coming to the US thecplane would have done any emergency landing and he'd be in handcuffs on the way to the Cross Bar Hotel!

Must have been a VIP of some sort??


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 22, 2015)

I haven't heard why he wasn't arrested. A rumor is that he has diplomatic immunity. If that's the case, his diplomatic immunity should be revoked. LOL, anyone remember Lethal Weapon?


----------

